# Boom inmobiliario en Chincha



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Despega mercado inmobiliario en Chincha por exportaciones 
Primeros conjuntos residenciales buscan cubrir demanda de viviendas para empresarios.

En los últimos meses, Ica viene registrando un crecimiento económico sostenido, gracias a la agroexportación y la industria, actividades que incluso han generado niveles de empleo sin precedentes. Con este impulso, es cada vez mayor el número de empresarios que se trasladan a la zona para hacer negocios y que están generando una demanda de viviendas y servicios que aún no ha sido satisfecha. 



La familia Corbetto, dedicada al rubro avícola en Chincha, detectó la oportunidad y buscó la manera de aprovecharla. En el año 2000 formó Viñas del Sur, empresa dedicada a actividades inmobiliarias. En terrenos propios, ubicados en el kilómetro 204,5 de la Panamericana Sur, habilitaron un área de 120.000 m<sup>2</sup> para la construcción de un condominio y se asociaron con el arquitecto José de Col para el diseño de las viviendas.


El plan completo del condominio residencial Viñas del Sur contempla 42 lotes de 300 m<sup>2</sup>, para viviendas de uno o dos pisos. En una primera etapa se han construido seis casas que ya fueron entregadas a sus propietarios, la mayor parte de ellos empresarios del sector agroexportador. Parte del proyecto será destinada a la construcción de 15 bungalows para alquiler o venta. Las áreas verdes comunes de Viñas del Sur cubrirán 20.000 m<sup>2</sup>. Los promotores han cotizado el precio de los lotes a partir de US$50.000. Su objetivo es hacer que las viviendas estén ocupadas permanentemente, y no de manera estacional, para que también se beneficie el comercio de la zona.


Pero este no es el único proyecto inmobiliario que se ha instalado en Chincha en los últimos meses. Los Pecanos del Guayabo fue la primera muestra del desarrollo inmobiliario de la región. Ubicado a la altura del kilómetro 7,5 de la carretera a El Carmen, este complejo de casas de campo fue puesto en oferta el año pasado, y de los 13 lotes en venta, de 8.000 m<sup>2</sup> cada uno, ya fueron entregados todos. 


Las condiciones están dadas para que el desarrollo inmobiliario y comercial de Ica se haga sostenible en los próximos años.


Casas y casotas
No solo condominios residenciales están en oferta en Chincha. El programa Techo Propio entregó el año pasado las primeras casas del Conjunto Habitacional Urbanización Los Viñedos de Chincha, en donde se tiene proyectado construir 474 viviendas. Los precios oscilan entre los US$8.000 y los US$6.950. Otros dos proyectos se construirán en Nazca (Vista Alegre) e Ica (Valle Hermoso).


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente noticia. Ojalá que mejore significativamente la infraestructura inmobiliaria no sólo de Chicha, sino de todas las ciudades del departamento.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ya decìa yo que tengo q ir para chincha!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Harta chamba por allá!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que buena la noticia! Que bien que Chincha muestre desarrollo al igual que Nazca e Ica. Los nombres de los proyectos son bonitos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Siempre me dijeron que Chincha era bien pobre, que bueno por esa provincia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el boom inmobiliario esta empezando a notarse en muchas provincias.........bien por los chinchanos !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esta zona registra un nivel de empleo muy alto, por encima de Lima, que esto traiga muy buena infraestructura para los pobladores, deben de estar más que felices con las noticias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Condominios diseñados por Titi de Col!! Que mostro!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Condominios diseñados por Titi de Col!! Que mostro!


SI!!!, y lo malo es que no tenog ni la menor idea de quién es pero suena como alguien importante. Qué bueno por chincha!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

muy bueno para chincha! no se podía quedar atraz!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Vamo pa Chincha !!!


----------

